# Forenbersicht > Boards, Segel & Zubehr >  >  Masttausch

## Steini_Surfer

Hallo an alle,
1. gibt es Probleme wenn man z.B. eine Northmast mit einem Severnesegel fhrt.
2. kann mann ein Segel (Luff:520) mit einem 490 Mast + Verlngerung fahren ohne das der Mast schneller bricht (Wegen IMCS) ?
hang loose

----------


## Wolfman

Die erste Frage kann ich dir nicht genau beantworten. Das hngt von verschiedenen Dingen ab. Da beide Marken m.W. nicht zu den extrem stark oder wenig flexenden Tops gehren, knnte es grundstzlich gehen. Das beste wre ausprobieren.

Wenn du ein Segel fr 520er Masten mit nem 490er surfst, sollte er normalerweise nicht schneller brechen. Denn ein 520er drfte normalerweise keine strkere Biegung haben als ein 490er. Das Segel wird sich aber wahrscheinlich "weicher" fahren als mit dem 520er. Das knnte Performance kosten, v.a. wenn du recht schwer bist.

HL - Wolfman

----------

